
Three US Hearthstone Players Banned for Hong Kong Protest - dmitrygr
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2019-10-16-us-hearthstone-players-banned-for-hong-kong-protest
======
dmitrygr
Video link to the very second it happened:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_mmWMN6K40&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_mmWMN6K40&feature=youtu.be&t=3097)

